# Stannard Rock Charter



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Any recommendations or suggestions for a charter to Stannard Rock. Saw one out of Marquette for $1100, which seems a bit high. I know it is a long run, but...


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

try Capt Tom Gudwer, i think his trips to 'the rock' run about 6 0r 7 hundred..i don't know him, but if you're looking to lower the price, he might be the man! I know m. Papke, but he charges bout the 1100 or so you were quoted. P.S.Guides or charters are getting expensive!..lol Just to be taken on a bass boat inland they charge 230/285 a day....


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I guess the way gas prices are and the long ride out there.....I can see why these charters can get pricey.


----------



## fishotter (Oct 25, 2004)

I went out with kinmar charter.They are located in shelter bay.I had a great time but it is pricey


----------

